# Stacked Eggs



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2011)

Serves 2

2 tablespoons butter
1 small onion, finely chopped
1 tablespoon flour
3/4 cup milk
2 ounces shredded Swiss cheese
5 ounces Baby Spinach, rinsed and dried
1 teaspoon white vinegar
1 English Muffin, split
2 large eggs
2 ounces prosciutto
2 slices tomato

In a small sauce pan, melt 1 tablespoon butter, add 1 tablespoon chopped onion and saute until soft.  Whisk in flour and stir for one minute, whisk in milk and cook 2 minutes.  Stir in Swiss cheese, season with S&P if wanted.  Cover and set aside.

In small skillet over medium heat, melt 1 tablespoon butter and remaining onion, sauté until golden, add spinach and cook until soft, season with S&P if wanted.

In another small skillet fill with 1” water, add the vinegar and a pinch of salt, bring to slow boil.  Meanwhile, toast Muffin and place each half on a plate. Crack eggs into a saucer and slide into the water, simmer 3 minutes.  Transfer to plate with slotted spoon.

Rewarm cheese sauce.  Top each muffin half with 1 slice of prosciutto, tomato slice, half of spinach, spoon of cheese sauce, slice of prosciutto, poached egg and spoon over remaining cheese sauce.  Garnish with a little paprika or cayenne.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 18, 2011)

Ooooh.  Will try this.  Thanks, PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Ooooh.  Will try this.  Thanks, PF!



I served that to my Mom one Mother's day.  I just came across the recipe in a stack I am sorting.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 18, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I served that to my Mom one Mother's day.  I just came across the recipe in a stack I am sorting.



Is that where the name comes from?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> Is that where the name comes from?



LOL!!!  Nope, that's what they were called, I knew I had just read that word somewhere!


----------

